# Rocket Reservoir Cover Rattling



## Inglorious Alf

Anyone got a quick fix for rattling reservoir covers? I was thinking some padded tape or something along the end but before I go sticking things all over it I thought I'd see if anyone else has this problem and/or has fixed it?


----------



## dajowr

Inglorious Alf said:


> Anyone got a quick fix for rattling reservoir covers? I was thinking some padded tape or something along the end but before I go sticking things all over it I thought I'd see if anyone else has this problem and/or has fixed it?












https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F121655074702

These work great on stopping rattling. Small rubber feet.


----------



## MildredM

Those sticky dots are fab. Really useful to have!


----------



## Inglorious Alf

Perfect thank you, ordered 100! Eventually I'll get round to plumbing my machine in and then shouldn't have to move that cover around so much.


----------



## hotmetal

You may find it's not actually the metal lid, but possibly the 2 metal pins that hold the black handles on the tank. They stick out on one side and rattle against the steel frame. I put some sticky felt under where the wire bits are.


----------



## Inglorious Alf

Thanks hotmetal, I'll definitely check that too as sometimes other rattles do develop when the pump is going, but usually I can stop them by dampening the cover with my hand.


----------



## mancbeginner

For me out was the plastic insert that was rattling, I used 4 dots of blutak to stick it to the metal lid, works well but sure there is a better solution


----------



## The Asgard

The drip tray and the metal inserts in the steam knobs can also rattle.


----------



## r.bartlett

poor quality control.. Mine rattles a stupid amount. I really shouldn't have to be the final QC on a machine that's 2k+


----------

